# موقع رائع... يشرح مبدأ عمل الاجهزة و الالات الكهربائية و الميكانيكية



## معتصم ابوشعيرة (16 فبراير 2008)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم​ 
الاخوة و الاخوات الاعضاء....

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته....

الرابط التالي لموقع رائع يشرح أجزاء و تركيب و مبدا عمل الاجهزة الكهربائية و الميكانيكية و غيرها.


http://www.howstuffworks.com/

الرجاء من الجميع الدخول للموقع و الاستفادة من المعلومات القيمة الموجودة..

:19:​


----------



## رااااكان (25 فبراير 2008)

الف شكر اخوي


----------



## محمد تحسين الشاعر (3 مارس 2008)

مشكوور اخوي عالمشاركه الطيبه


----------



## الجناحي (10 مارس 2008)

many thanks for the site


----------



## الجناحي (10 مارس 2008)

many thanks for the site


----------



## سامي صلاح عبده (18 ديسمبر 2008)

شكرا لك على مجهوداتك الكبيرة


----------



## م شريفة (21 ديسمبر 2008)

شكرا على الموقع الممتاز
جزاك الله الف خير


----------



## ادنبرة (6 يناير 2009)

بالفعل من اروع المواقع

يعطيك العافية


----------



## ادنبرة (6 يناير 2009)

بالفعل من اروع المواقع

يعطيك العافية


----------



## عمووور المصري (10 يناير 2009)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## وائل عبده (12 يناير 2009)

شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## معتصم ابوشعيرة (14 يناير 2009)

شكرا للجميع على المرور الكريم


----------



## عبد الغفار عيسى (29 أغسطس 2012)

شكرا


----------



## معتصم ابوشعيرة (15 ديسمبر 2014)

حياكم الله جميعا


----------



## abdelrahim (9 يوليو 2015)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## معتصم ابوشعيرة (21 ديسمبر 2015)

abdelrahim قال:


> بارك الله فيك



حياكم الله


----------

